# Ford LS 45 wiring



## murdock246 (Dec 9, 2015)

I just picked up a fixer upper tractor for my son. Ford ls45 with v twin 18hp kohler command engine. All the wiring near the plug on the right was cut. I have black, 2 white blue red and purple. Does anyone have a very simple wiring diagram or a list of what each wire does. One white I'm pretty sure is the lights beyond that I need help. Thanks


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 24, 2015)

the ls45 is made by toro(model # wheelhorse 268).here's a list of the toro years they were made.pick one that you thing is close to your year and goto their website and you can download manuals.

72086, 268-H Lawn and Garden Tractor, 1999 (SN 9900001-9999999)
72087, 268-H Lawn and Garden Tractor, 2000 (SN 200000001-200999999)
72087, 268-H Lawn and Garden Tractor, 2001 (SN 210000001-210999999)
72087, 268-H Lawn and Garden Tractor, 2002 (SN 220000001-220999999)
72103, 268-H Yard Tractor, 1994 (SN 4900001-4999999)
72103, 268-H Yard Tractor, 1995 (SN 5900001-5900600)
72103, 268-H Yard Tractor, 1995 (SN 5900601-5999999)
72105, 268-H Lawn and Garden Tractor, 1999 (SN 9900001-9999999)
72107, 268-HE Lawn and Garden Tractor, 2000 (SN 200000001-200999999)
72107, 268-HE Lawn and Garden Tractor, 2001 (SN 210000001-210999999)
72107, 268-HE Lawn and Garden Tractor, 2002 (SN 220000001-220999999)
72107, 268-HE Lawn and Garden Tractor, 2003 (SN 230000001-230999999)

website

```
https://www.toro.com/en/parts?SearchText=72040&SelectedFilterByOption=equipment
```
enter the long number,example 72107 or 72105,ect.


----------

